# Bagsak, bagsakan



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What do these sentences mean?

(1) Sa Divisoria talaga ang bagsak ang mga yan.
(2) Pilipinas ang bagsakan ng mga yan.

*'mga yan' in (1) and (2) indicates a specific group of people.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

It is very unlikely that "mga 'yan" indicates a specific group of people. Mga 'yan refers to inanimate objects which in this context are deliverable goods.

(1) Sa Divisoria talaga ang bagsak ng mga yan.

_Divisoria is really where those (goods / products) are delivered / unloaded. _[Literally, _Divisoria is really __where those goods are "dropped"._]

(2) Pilipinas ang bagsakan ng mga yan.

The Philippines is where those (goods / products) are shipped / delivered / unloaded. [Literally, _The Philippines is the "drop-off point" for those goods._]


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks!

_*It is very unlikely that "mga 'yan" indicates a specific group of people._

The original word that I had replaced with 'yan' for (2) indicated a specific racial group, and I thought it was not appropriate to show the word here as it is, so I replaced it with 'yan' because it was used as such in the sentence (1). 

Anyway, they were just casual posts I found on the internet, so they may not be grammatically correct. 


Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

That was very considerate of you. Applying _mga 'yan_ to people, especially in this context, is an insensitive usage of the phrase.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Yeah. Those comments were made on a criminal case that a person with a certain nationality had been charged against, so..

By the way, I've heard someone calling his friend 'ito' instead of 'sya'. Is that ok depending on how close they are to each other?


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> .....
> By the way, I've heard someone calling his friend 'ito' instead of 'sya'. Is that ok depending on how close they are to each other...


 
Yes, social proximity gives us some latitude to use words that we normally would not use in the company of strangers.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much!


----------



## mataripis

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> What do these sentences mean?
> 
> (1) Sa Divisoria talaga ang bagsak ang mga yan.
> (2) Pilipinas ang bagsakan ng mga yan.
> 
> *'mga yan' in (1) and (2) indicates a specific group of people.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 other form- dyan talaga sa Pilipinas/divisorya ang bagsakan ng mga paninda/produkto.


----------

